# Finishing basement window question



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

We are in the process of finishing my basement and I have glass block windows. Unfortunately, we have to cover them up. The insulation is obviously pink and from the outside of the house it is visible. Can anyone offer advise on how to reduce or eliminate seeing the insulation/ something that would blend in? Thanks


----------



## bigbuckbob (Jan 26, 2009)

Quick,easy,cheap------ paint them Rob


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

A piece of black spray painted cardboard or poster board? Or whatever color you want it to be I guess.


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I would paint them with a medium gray paint that way they would look opaque from the outside. I don't think I would use any paper products between the insulation and window you may end up with a mold problem.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

My one question is, why do you HAVE to cover them in the first place?


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to cover them because of where my duct work and plumbing is in reference to the drop ceiling. I was thinking about using drywall cut to fit then painting it a light blue.


----------



## Bully1950 (Jul 16, 2004)

Big Reds said:


> My one question is, why do you HAVE to cover them in the first place?


 Why block natural light & don't you have vent openings in some of the windows?


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

no vent openings and like I said, the way the plumbing was ran we had to do some sofits. The plumbing was right next to the windows.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I would use some thing light colored against the glass blocks. using some thing dark colored might cause a green house effect inside the blocks causing them to break.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Could you use that contact paper they make for windows? Usually I see it on bathroom windows to stop/distort the view inside.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

What ever you decide I wouldn't just paint the block, the next person may want to actually use them, but with paint on them it may require more work? I like the painted insert, leaves more choices for the future.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Allen said:


> Hi
> Do check with the local building dept however, there may be a egress issue as well as for ventilation.
> Thanks!


i highly doubt there will be any issues with a glass block window.


----------



## wingsfan2 (Feb 26, 2009)

If you are making your basement into part of the living area, as in finishing it, you will need an egres window in it. Which means a window that meets the code that , in case of a fire , a fireman with a backpack on can get thru the window. There are certain sizes you have to meet.Glass blocks usually don't pass for egres.Check with your local building dept.


----------



## ryanl01 (Oct 3, 2007)

problem solved!!!!! just put up drywall sheets. looks great.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Anytime you cover the inside of a window you are trapping air that is unable to circulate. This lack of circulation means that the glass will not be heated from the inside which means as soon as the sun hits the glass on a cold day moisture will form on the inside of the glass. Moisture + drywall + above freezing temperature = MOLD! This is the reason you are not allowed by building code to cover the inside of a skylight without covering the outside of the glass. Same theory. My suggestion would be to come up with some type of shutter or cover on the outside of the window to keep the sun off and to partially insulate the glass from sudden temperature variations. I've done this with cedar panels with foam glued to the backside, but it depends on the exterior house finish. With a little creativity you can come up with something that will look good. Mold in a house is a huge issue for health concerns. I just don't want to see you have to rip apart your newly finished basement to abate a mold issue in a couple of years.


----------

